# Fahrtechnikkurs für Kinder / Jugendliche am 06.05.



## LeoJohnson (25. April 2018)

Ahoi,

wir bieten vom Verein (Radfüchse Büren) aus am 06.05. einen Fahrtechnikkurs für Kids zwischen 10 und 16 an. Der Kurs findet in Winterberg über rock my trail statt. Wir haben noch ein paar Plätze frei. 

Solltet eure Brut / Verwandte / Bekannte da Interesse haben PM an mich.
Evtl besteht eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Büren.


Jörg


----------

